# Imac late 2012 : un appareil fiable ??



## mcviktor (28 Avril 2013)

Utilisateur mac depuis 2008 (macbook alu, imac 2009), j'ai peut être eu (beaucoup) de chance en ne rencontrant aucun problème technique avec ces machines jusqu'à aujourd'hui.

D'où ma réelle frayeur avec mon nouvel imac 27 late 2012 acheté sur l'apple store avec une configuration axée montage vidéo (processeur i7 3,4ghz, 16gb mémoire, disque dur fusion drive 3TB, carte graphique nvidia gtx 680MX 2G DDR5), lequel ne fonctionne déjà plus après moins d'un mois d'utilisation pourtant modérée (4 à 5 heures par jour en moyenne jusqu'à présent).

Hier soir, alors que l'appareil était en simple veille, ce dernier s'est éteint subitement et depuis, impossible de le redémarrer (en appuyant sur le bouton de mise sous tension, il ne se passe rien, c'est le calme plat).  Après avoir consulté ce forum et le site d'Apple, j'ai effectué les manipulations d'usage en pareille circonstance. A priori, soit l'alimentation est morte, soit quelque chose à grillé à l'intérieur. L'imac est donc bon pour une réparation (normalement dans ce genre de situation un technicien doit pouvoir venir à mon domicile, enfin j'espère...). En outre, cette histoire risque de me mettre en difficulté avec des clients car je n'ai pas encore les moyens de posséder deux ordinateurs configurés pour le montage pour faire face à ce genre de problème technique inattendu pour un ordinateur neuf. 

Avec le nouveau design de cet imac et sa nouvelle conception, je m'interroge sérieusement sur la fiabilité de cet appareil alors que je n'ai pas encore commencé à le solliciter de manière intensive...

En parcourant le forum, j'ai vu que mon cas n'est pas isolé (les imac qui ne s'allument plus ne datent pas d'hier) et que d'autres problèmes techniques sont évoqués dans cette génération d'imac 2012. 

A 3000 euros l'appareil et après seulement quelques semaines d'usage, je trouve toutefois cette situation hallucinante. 

ma question est la suivante : ces imac late 2012 peuvent ils être considérés comme fiables pour un usage professionnel ou faut il envisager un hypothétique remboursement (pour défaut de conformité, vice caché...) et attendre une prochaine génération ??

en vous remerciant pour vos contributions !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2013)

Difficille de répondre sur la fiabilité   ( ce modèle a environ 3 -4 mois)

remarques
-tous modèles confondus on remarque que les gros défauts hardware( piece faiblarde , montage etc)  apparaissent dans les premières semaines
 (ton cas) 

-plutôt qu'une réparation , tu devrais essayer d'obtenir un échange complet
ca dépend de l'interlocuteur coté SAV, mais ici t'as des chances d'y arriver ( peu d' utilisation + moins de 30 jours )

En annexe les politiques   retour complet-annulation-échange dépendent aussi de la législation du pays  (ici  non précisé)
et par ailleurs  des politiques commerciales spécifiques du vendeur 
(on y voit de tout , du satisfait  sinon remboursé à  échange )
-


----------



## mcviktor (29 Avril 2013)

épilogue : 
après avoir contacté apple aujourd'hui, le service commercial a validé un échange à neuf de ma machine, plutôt qu'une réparation. Ils me l'ont proposé dans un premier temps mais j'ai refusé et tout s'est fait ensuite très rapidement. Un transporteur va me contacter d'ici à 48à 72 heures pour reprendre l'appareil endommagé. J'ai d'ores et déjà reçu un mail qui me confirme l'envoi d'un nouvel imac avec la même configuration d'ici à 5 jours ouvrés. 

j'aurai donc l'occasion de tester un peu mieux la fiabilité de ce matos qui m'avait fait bonne impression après quelques semaines d'utilisation avant de me décevoir méchamment samedi dernier .En espérant avoir fait bonne pioche avec mon prochain nouvel imac...









pascalformac a dit:


> Difficille de répondre sur la fiabilité   ( ce modèle a environ 3 -4 mois)
> 
> remarques
> -tous modèles confondus on remarque que les gros défauts hardware( piece faiblarde , montage etc)  apparaissent dans les premières semaines
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2013)

mcviktor a dit:


> épilogue :
> après avoir contacté apple aujourd'hui, le service commercial a validé un échange à neuf de ma machine, plutôt qu'une réparation. .


qu'est ce que je disais...




> j'aurai donc l'occasion de tester


ben puisque tu aimes les tests
t'as déjà testé la politique client Apple  , plutôt efficace en ce qui te concerne


> .En espérant avoir fait bonne pioche avec mon prochain nouvel imac...


Mais oui , te bile pas.

et d'ailleurs si jamais t'as  très vite un  hénaurme couac ... tu refais la même demande
( je ne plaisante pas, la même)
Bon, si t'as un souci dans 10 mois là ce sera peut etre different ( ou pas)
--
en passant
j'espere que tu as le réflexe de faire des sauvegardes externes ( time machine , clone ou les 2)
Outre que c'est du bon sens ( erreur de manip d'un fichier, fichier corrompu   etc) , ca facilite la réintégration des données en un clic ou presque


----------



## Galekal (29 Avril 2013)

Dans tous les cas, une très belle machine. Idéalement, un véritable chef d'oeuvre d'intégration. De plus en plus fin, puissant, tant du coté CPU que GPU, avec des composants endurants dont l'échauffement est parfaitement maîtrisé. 

quoique... couac ?


----------



## roller and scracther (30 Avril 2013)

J'ai un 27' i5 avec la même cg que toi (680mx) et fusion drive. Ce Mac est un monstre de puissance et ne bronche pas (pour l'instant). Ce qui m'impressionne c'est que le Mac ne chauffe pas, alors que je joue beaucoup (battlefield 3 , starcraft) 5/7 heures par jour le week end...

Pour l'instant que du bon, je croise les doigts pour que ça continue.

(Je sors d'un imac 2008 dont la fameuse 8800gs avait cramé au bout de 3 ans)


----------



## patabule (30 Avril 2013)

qu'une 680 mx couplée au I7 soit performante pour des jeux je n'en doute pas.
Mais le fait de "jouer" d'une façon régulière ne raccourcie t'il pas dramatiquement la durée de vie de la carte ? 

Je me pose la question étant fan de simu avion...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Dans ce cas 





> Mais le fait de "jouer" d'une façon régulière ne raccourcie t'il pas dramatiquement la durée de vie de la carte ? Je me pose la question étant fan de simu avion...


 faut éviter d'utiliser sa machine, le doute aidant.

Une machine, utilisée dans de bonnes conditions doit tenir des années


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Dans ce cas  faut éviter d'utiliser sa machine, le doute aidant.


M. de La Palisse n'aurait pas dit mieux 




Anonyme a dit:


> Une machine, utilisée dans de bonnes conditions doit tenir des années


Pas forcément Albert. Quand ce sont les condensateurs qui gonflent, la carte graphique qui lâche ou ton dd qui part en vrille, tu n'y peux rien du tout.


----------



## patabule (30 Avril 2013)

ouais, je me disais un peu la même chose...


----------



## roller and scracther (30 Avril 2013)

patabule a dit:


> Mais le fait de "jouer" d'une façon régulière ne raccourcie t'il pas dramatiquement la durée de vie de la carte ?


:mouais:
C'est pas un peu le but d'une CG ?

Si elle crame au bout de 2 ans, même si tu y as jouer 10 heures par jour, c'est pas normal.


----------



## patabule (30 Avril 2013)

c'est pas la tienne qui a flanché au bout de 3 ans ?
d'où ma question idiote...


----------



## roller and scracther (1 Mai 2013)

patabule a dit:


> c'est pas la tienne qui a flanché au bout de 3 ans ?
> d'où ma question idiote...



En même temps la 8800 GS a été reconnue comme étant une carte avec des soucis de longévité.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

roller and scracther a dit:


> En même temps la 8800 GS a été reconnue comme étant une carte avec des soucis de longévité.



Ma machine a 4 ans et 3 mois, avec cette carte rien de particulier à signaler


----------



## le dab (1 Mai 2013)

Personnellement étant détenteur d'un iMac*27 de 2010 mon choix ne se porterait pas aujourd'hui sur ce type de matériels.
l'inconvénient des "tout-en-un" ou monobloc est qui 'il est peu évolutif et je ne parle pas des modèles 2012 vitres collées 
La dalle est le gros point noir des Imacs et sous le couvert de je ne sais quel concept 
il n'y a même plus de lecteur graveur dans les modèles 2012 
L'iMac a aussi un problème de dissipation de chaleur qui explique peut-être les fameuses taches brunes ou noir sur leurs dalles.
Le rapport qualité-prix ne semble pas (ou plus) justifié pour se type de Référence aujourd'hui,
le seul vraiment point encore digne d'Apple est sont système d'exploitation pour le reste ..
Mon choix se porterait aujourd'hui sur un mac pro même de deux à trois ans plutôt qu'un iMac.
Posez-vous les bonnes questions ?
Pourquoi un iMac , pour quelles utilités ?
Quelles sont les applications que vous allez utiliser le plus souvent ?
Photos, Video, Jeux, etc...
Cerner vos besoins avant toute chose avant vos envies


----------



## Apple_and_pixar_addict (4 Mai 2013)

Bonjour
moi, j'ai un imac 21.5" avec 16g de ram, intel i7 et 1 to de fusion drive. je n'ai eu aucun problème technique et je suis très content de mon mac


----------



## esquerita (5 Mai 2013)

mcviktor a dit:


> Utilisateur mac depuis 2008 (macbook alu, imac 2009), j'ai peut être eu (beaucoup) de chance en ne rencontrant aucun problème technique avec ces machines jusqu'à aujourd'hui.
> 
> D'où ma réelle frayeur avec mon nouvel imac 27 late 2012 acheté sur l'apple store avec une configuration axée montage vidéo (processeur i7 3,4ghz, 16gb mémoire, disque dur fusion drive 3TB, carte graphique nvidia gtx 680MX 2G DDR5), lequel ne fonctionne déjà plus après moins d'un mois d'utilisation pourtant modérée (4 à 5 heures par jour en moyenne jusqu'à présent).
> 
> ...



Pour ce qui me concerne mon Imac 27" I7 (3 TO fusion drive et CG 680 mx 2 Go et 32 GO de Ram), que j'ai depuis décembre 2012 tourne comme une horloge. Je l'ai pourtant sollicité à fonds (12 à 15 heures d'encodages par jour) depuis... avec les 4 processeurs à plein régime sans jamais être en surchauffe (contrairement à mon précédent Imac 27" I7 de 2010).

Les problèmes que tu as rencontré ne sont donc pas la généralité...
il serait intéressant que tu nous informes du fonctionnement de ton nouvel Imac...


----------



## CSP+ (5 Mai 2013)

Attendons l'été et la chaleur pour voir si cet iMac fin 2012 tiendra vu comment il est fin avec seulement des misérables petites aérations en bas.Je dis ça car je compte acheter un iMac en avril 2014 lorsque Microsoft cessera la prise en charge de Windows XP.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Attendons l'été et la chaleur pour voir si cet iMac fin 2012 tiendra vu comment il est fin avec seulement des misérables petites aérations en bas.Je dis ça car je compte acheter un iMac en avril 2014 lorsque Microsoft cessera la prise en charge de Windows XP.


et en av2014 il y aura plus que probablement une nouvelle gamme imac qui sera sortie


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Attendons l'été et la chaleur pour voir si cet iMac fin 2012 tiendra vu comment il est fin avec seulement des misérables petites aérations en bas.Je dis ça car je compte acheter un iMac en avril 2014 lorsque Microsoft cessera la prise en charge de Windows XP.



Si jamais, Windows 7 vaut le détour

Et le Mac Pro c'est pour quand ? 





> en av2014 il y aura plus que probablement une nouvelle gamme imac qui sera sortie


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et le Mac Pro c'est pour quand ?


ca c'est facile
le 31 fevrier 2014
(  avec 27, 5  processeurs Haswell ( ou Roswell , ils hesitent encore)

et machine à café intégrée
( mais pas de graveur)


----------



## CSP+ (5 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> et en av2014 il y aura plus que probablement une nouvelle gamme imac qui sera sortie


 
Oui mais je ne pense pas que le design changera.Malgré ça vont-ils réussir à améliorer l'aération on verra.


----------



## SkyRoms (7 Mai 2013)

Perso Imac 27" late 2012 reçu deuxième quinzaine de Janvier.
I7, Fusion Drive 1To, 680MX... R.A.S. Absolument fabuleux pour mon usage. Traitement de photos familiales issus de reflex, montage sous FCPX de vidéos HD En 1080p (25 FPS) ou en 720P (25 FPS) GoPro et Contour+, bureautique en tout genre...
Rien à dire dans mon cas si ce n'est un peu lent (vite dit!) en traitement HD mais je n'ai pas encore rajouté de RAM au 8go de base. Sinon la machine tourne comme une horloge suisse, jamais de chauffe, très peu de bruit (et c'est rien de le dire) écran au top.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (7 Mai 2013)

Sur la page facebook de dirty-screen.com, Jérémy vient de mettre en ligne 2 photos d'un iMac late 2012 acheté fin mars 2013. Et ben il y a encore des tâches...
C'est sur qu'il ne faut pas en faire une généralité, mais quand même...


----------



## Havah (13 Mai 2013)

J'ai lu avec intérêt vos problèmes avec des iMac.
Le mien qui date de 2010 a commencé avec des taches brunes sur l'écran. Apple m'a changé la dalle.
Puis sont venus les problèmes de sortie de veille qui ne se faisaient plus. Mon Mac que je le mette en veille ou qu'il se mette en veille seul s'éteignait et je ne pouvais plus le rallumer.
Apple a proposé le changement des DD pour tous les iMac de 2010 ; j'ai pensé que ça résoudrait mon problème. Après ce changement, le problème de sortie de veille est devenue plus systématique. Apple m'a changé à nouveau le DD et la carte mère. Le problème a persisté.
Ils sont venus me changer à nouveau la carte mère puis le bloc d'alimentation après quoi mon Mac se mettait en veille toutes les 2' même pendant que je tapais sur le clavier et le ventilo tournait à fond. Et aussi mon lecteur de CD ne fonctionnait plus ; plus moyen de réparer les autorisations ou de faire une clean install pour tenter de résoudre le problème.
Apple pensait que c'était un problème logiciel alors que leur réparateur optait pour un problème matériel.
Mon Mac a été emmené sur leur banc d'essai et, chez eux, à leurs dires, tout fonctionnait normalement.
Tout à l'heure, on va venir me changer le lecteur de CD alors que bizarrement, le problème de sortie de veille semble être résolu je ne sais comment.
Si cette dernière réparation ne marche pas, Apple me propose de me changer ma machine mais
 d'une part, je suis actuellement sous Snow Leopard et certains de mes logiciels professionnels ne fonctionneront pas sans mises à jour (environ 600 de mises à jour) sous Mountain Lion
 d'autre part, la nouvelle politique d'Apple suppose qu'ils viennent enlever mon Mac et me le remplacent *3 semaines après*
Comme vous, j'ai toujours eu des Mac mais je me pose des questions après ces mésaventures qui m'ont causé un préjudice professionnel important.
À chaque fois, j'ai, bien sûr, récupéré mes données avec Time Machine mais la nouvelle sauvegarde prenant trop de place, j'ai dû effacé les anciennes. Heureusement, j'ai aussi des DD externes qui m'ont permis de récupérer la plupart de mes fichiers.
A suivre !


----------



## pierreko (13 Mai 2013)

> Le mien qui date de 2010 a commencé avec des taches brunes sur l'écran. Apple m'a changé la dalle.



Ils ont changé la dalle sous garantie ? J'ai moi aussi ce problème sur mon iMac fin 2009 mais il est apparu bien après la garantie... Je suppose que dans ce cas je ne peux rien faire ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Mai 2013)

@pierreko...
Biensur tu peux faire quelques chose... Contacte Apple via l'ExpressLane (cf google), et étant donnés les nombreux problèmes d'écran sur les iMacs, et les nombreux témoignages (cd dirty-screen. com où tu peux t'inscrire... en attendant les class actions à la française) de personnes ayant des réparations hors garantie à travers leur Quality programme E1, tu t'attends à ce qu'Apple s'occupe de toi !
Tiens-nous au courant !


----------



## pierreko (22 Mai 2013)

Seulement, tu choisis quoi comme option dans le dépannage ? pixels morts et points sur l'écran ?

Quoi que je veuille, quand je mets mon numéro de série, Apple me dit que mon mac n'est plus sous garantie... 

Merci si vous pouvez m'éclairer


----------



## Terrehapax (23 Mai 2013)

Non, rassure-toi, selon toute vraisemblence l'été sera pourri  . Pas de canicule à craindre pour aucun ordi :rateau:



CSP+ a dit:


> Attendons l'été et la chaleur pour voir si cet iMac fin 2012 tiendra vu comment il est fin avec seulement des misérables petites aérations en bas.Je dis ça car je compte acheter un iMac en avril 2014 lorsque Microsoft cessera la prise en charge de Windows XP.


----------

